# Non-EU Citizens: 4 questions on how you got a NIF



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Four questions about when you (a non-EU citizen) applied for a NIF in person, in Portugal. 

1) Were you required to have your Tax/Fiscal Representative present, or just copies of his fiscal and civil identification documents?

2) If you paid for a Tax Representative, how much?

3) What year?

4) If you were required to bring anything else besides a passport, and proof of address, what was it?

Just to be clear, I'm not trying to learn how it's done, but how you did it. I'm not interested in what the requirements are by law, but by practice. Of course that practice will vary by location, person handling your request, luck of the draw and phase of the moon.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

dancebert said:


> Four questions about when you (a non-EU citizen) applied for a NIF in person, in Portugal.
> 
> 1) Were you required to have your Tax/Fiscal Representative present, or just copies of his fiscal and civil identification documents?
> 
> ...


The Fiscal Representative (in the case of obtaining a NIF number) is only signing to say you are who you say you are & there is no assumed responsibility & all he has to provide is his Portuguese ID or passport & residencia (I can't remember if they also want his NIF number but if he's a resident, he'll have one anyway) so you should be able to just have a friend who is resident here just go with you & sign your application when you apply for your NIF.

But as you say " that practice will vary by location, person handling your request, luck of the draw and phase of the moon." lol


----------



## ByronPSmith (Jun 24, 2017)

1) lawyer sent her secretary to do it
2) 307.50
3) 2018
4) passport and proof of address I think


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Four questions about when you (a non-EU citizen) applied for a NIF in person, in Portugal.
> 
> 1) Were you required to have your Tax/Fiscal Representative present, or just copies of his fiscal and civil identification documents?
> 
> ...


As Travelling Man has said, the representative does not have to be anybody official. Any PT resident can act for you. They have to be present and, in the case of a Portuguese person, they have to show their ID which carries details of their NIF. A resident non-Portuguese will have to show their Residencia and NIF.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> The Fiscal Representative (in the case of obtaining a NIF number) is only signing to say you are who you say you are & there is no assumed responsibility ...


It's my understanding and experience that, for a non-resident, the fiscal rep becomes the primary point of contact with AT. IRS, IMI etc demands will be sent to the fiscal rep at the fiscal rep's address and in the event of default by the taxpayer, the fiscal rep is responsible. Why else would they be called fiscal representatives?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

RichardHenshall said:


> It's my understanding and experience that, for a non-resident, the fiscal rep becomes the primary point of contact with AT. IRS, IMI etc demands will be sent to the fiscal rep at the fiscal rep's address and in the event of default by the taxpayer, the fiscal rep is responsible. Why else would they be called fiscal representatives?


Good question but (FWIW) I've helped several non EU people to do it & I've signed as their FR every time & been told I'm signing to confirm ID & nothing else...... & have never had any comms with the bodies you mention or any other........ But that said, the people concerned have (IIRC) all bought holiday homes & pay their bills online. 

Unfortunately I can't remember if they put my address on the form or not but if I didn't surely they couldn't contact me?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If AT has your NIF, they have your address! Maybe you need to get a copy of the form you're signing and study it carefully?

In my experience as a non-resident, if you register for electronic notifications through ViaCTT no documents will be issued by mail**. Obviously, if the non-resident is compliant with his/her obligations there will be no need for AT to attempt to make the fiscal rep responsible instead. It may also be that AT is relaxed about compliance matters because of the property itself being available for seizure? I suppose the acid test comes if tax on any capital gains arising on the sale of the property goes undeclared or unpaid?

** Whether the same applies with a fiscal rep is unknown.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

RichardHenshall said:


> If AT has your NIF, they have your address! Maybe you need to get a copy of the form you're signing and study it carefully?
> 
> In my experience as a non-resident, if you register for electronic notifications through ViaCTT no documents will be issued by mail**. Obviously, if the non-resident is compliant with his/her obligations there will be no need for AT to attempt to make the fiscal rep responsible instead. It may also be that AT is relaxed about compliance matters because of the property itself being available for seizure? I suppose the acid test comes if tax on any capital gains arising on the sale of the property goes undeclared or unpaid?
> 
> ** Whether the same applies with a fiscal rep is unknown.


I'll have to try to find out more next time I'm in there..........


----------

